# Help Me Please - Golf Training Aid Websites



## rampant60 (May 18, 2006)

I am starting my Final Year Dissertation at university. My subject is Golf Training Aid websites and how user friendly they are.

Would like to know peoples opinions on whats good about them and bad and also what you think is missing from them and what would be really useful?
Which websites are the best?

Your answers will be well appreciated.


Regards, Manish :thumbsup: 
The University of Birmingham, UK
Applied Golf Management Studies


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

Well websites may be able to help you with your technique and everything, but you still cant get the effects of actully playing the game. I think as long as the websites has videos and diagrams to help explain what it is describeing then everything should be fine .


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I am listing some golf traing websites which our members might be able to comment on depending on your questions:

1. ezine articles - http://ezinearticles.com/?Golf-Training-Aids&id=204598
2. Science & golf - http://www.scigolf.com/
3. Golf help/instruction - http://www.golfhelp.com/search/search.php/search::cat/category::52/
4. Speed Stik -http://thespeedstik.com/

There are still some more at the google pages.
Suggest you check which other sites you want our members to comment on.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

geline said:


> I am listing some golf traing websites which our members might be able to comment on depending on your questions:
> 
> 1. ezine articles - http://ezinearticles.com/?Golf-Training-Aids&id=204598
> 2. Science & golf - http://www.scigolf.com/
> ...


Some great articles there  I read some of them, and they sound pretty good. That science and golf one is pretty interesting.


----------

